# Satalite dish



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi I am going to repositioned my sat dish to see if I can pick up another satellite can anyone help with coordinates etc?


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

19.2 if you want a bunch of foreign channels.


----------



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi can you explain 19.2?


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Your dish is probably pointed at 28.2 east if it has been getting the old bbc, ITv broadcasts etc. 19.2 east carries BBC world, sky news and a number of other European FTA channels.


----------



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thankyou do you know the name of the satellite, and do I have to move my dish up or down or side to side to get 19.2


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Astra.

Move it on its horizontal axis. Have someone inside to watch for the signal strength and move it slowly. If you can lay your hands on a compass (iPhone?) it will help get near the parish. Otherwise get a little man in!


----------



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thankyou have channels again


----------

